# To Yew or not to Yew?



## Ian72 (Jan 3, 2014)

That is my question I got a lot of pacific Yew wood and was going to make some bowls but I read that it can be toxic.Has anyone worked with Yew and do you know if it would be safe for food bowls.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

I've turned yew (I made some into this mallet in last year's mallet swap) but I don't know if it's (a) the same as Pacific Yew, or (b) whether Pacific Yew is toxic, or (c) whether the stuff I had is toxic.

Turning it as a spindle was pretty easy, as I recall, a little prone to tearout so I had to be certain I was always "cutting downhill".

If your stock is similar, it might make it tough to do a bowl without lots of sanding on the end-grain portions. Sharp tools, light cuts


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

There's a wood toxicity chart on my site and according to it, yeah, yew is toxic. It doesn't specify Pacific yew or English yew so I assume it applies to both.


----------



## Robocop (Dec 16, 2008)

Yew is toxic, i have heard it can be absorbed through the skin, I have turned it, we have irish and english yew here, wear a mask and don't over heat when sanding as it will form hairline cracks, great wood to work with and finishes well. great colours. 

Gus


----------

